#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Помогите перевести смысл сообщения.

## Андрей Леонидович

Друзья! 
В осознанном сновидении был получена фраза, которая по звучанию очень похожа на санскрит. Хочу просить вашей помощи. Возможно ли перевести это на русский язык: "Нова ( возможно Нава) Хати Шива Нава". Записал по памяти, как услышал, достаточно точно.

----------


## Харуказе

> Друзья! 
> В осознанном сновидении был получена фраза, которая по звучанию очень похожа на санскрит. Хочу просить вашей помощи. Возможно ли перевести это на русский язык: "Нова ( возможно Нава) Хати Шива Нава". Записал по памяти, как услышал, достаточно точно.


Нова/Нава - новый.
Шива - благой.
Хати - не знаю что за слово. Вполне возможно, что такого и нет.

----------


## Йен

> Хати - не знаю что за слово. Вполне возможно, что такого и нет.


Восемь на японском )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2017), Шуньяананда (05.11.2017)

----------


## Андрей Леонидович

Спасибо, что откликнулись! Я написал слитно - "Хати", а может быть это два слова/слога "Ха", "Ти"? Есть ли такие в санскрите? "Нава" может быть ещё и корабль и девять. Если разбить "Нова", на "Но" и "ВА", получается "Но" - отрицание "не"? "Ва" - также имеет несколько значений:- возлюбленная, стремящаяся, соединение, или, настоящий, сплетясь, связавшись. Вообще удивительно, что в этих словах есть какой-то смысл.

----------


## Харуказе

> Восемь на японском )


Восемь будет 八 - "хачи".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2017), Йен (06.11.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

> Спасибо, что откликнулись! Я написал слитно - "Хати", а может быть это два слова/слога "Ха", "Ти"? Есть ли такие в санскрите? "Нава" может быть ещё и корабль и девять. Если разбить "Нова", на "Но" и "ВА", получается "Но" - отрицание "не"? "Ва" - также имеет несколько значений:- возлюбленная, стремящаяся, соединение, или, настоящий, сплетясь, связавшись. Вообще удивительно, что в этих словах есть какой-то смысл.


Может быть и 9. В некоторых мантрах нава - 9. Но слова хати я никогда нигде не слышал,и в словарях вроде как нет такого.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Друзья! 
> В осознанном сновидении был получена фраза, которая по звучанию очень похожа на санскрит. Хочу просить вашей помощи. Возможно ли перевести это на русский язык: "Нова ( возможно Нава) Хати* Шива* Нава". Записал по памяти, как услышал, достаточно точно.


Именно - *Ш*ива ? (и слышалось именно Ш*ы*ва)
Не Сива, не Чива, не Щива, а именно Шива ?

----------


## Андрей Леонидович

Да, именно Шива (Шыва).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Может быть и 9. В некоторых мантрах нава - 9. Но слова хати я никогда нигде не слышал,и в словарях вроде как нет такого.


хати -слон

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, именно Шива (Шыва).


Это ошибочное произношение शिव (śiva) выработанное и закреплённое в русскоязычной среде.
В शिव нет звука Шы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но слова хати я никогда нигде не слышал,и в словарях вроде как нет такого.


hati

----------


## Асуман

> В осознанном сновидении был получена фраза


Вот и надо было сразу смысл уточнить. А то задним числом можно десятки ассоциаций придумать.

navāhatiḥ (nava+āhatiḥ) śivo navaḥ =  девять ударов у нового Шивы 
no (na+u) vahati śivo nāvaḥ = совсем не везёт счастливый корабль 
nāvā hatiḥ śivā, na vā? = на корабле и смерть мила, не так ли?

----------

Aion (06.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2017)

----------


## Андрей Леонидович

Юй Кан, спасибо за ссылку! Отличный ресурс!
Слово hati оказалось ключевым, оно связало фразу . У меня выстраивается примерно следующая смысловая цепочка. Нова ( скорей всё таки Нава) - молодой/новый. Хати Шива - Шива разрушитель. Нава - последний. Т.е. получается грубый перевод:- Новый/молодой Шива Разрушитель Последний. Это случайно не предупреждение о предсказанных последних деньках?




> Вот и надо было сразу смысл уточнить. А то задним числом можно десятки ассоциаций придумать.


В осознанном сновидении у меня был вопрос как получить мудрость, на что мне была дана, как я понимаю, мантра. Я сразу же вернулся в тело, чтобы не забыть и записать услышанное.

----------


## Йен

Как развивать мудрость, нужно спрашивать у наставника, а фантазии из сновидений - просто отпустить.

----------

Шуньяананда (06.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, спасибо за ссылку! Отличный ресурс!


Пожалуйста. : ) Словарь действительно замечательный...




> Слово hati оказалось ключевым, оно связало фразу . У меня выстраивается примерно следующая смысловая цепочка. Нова ( скорей всё таки Нава) - молодой/новый. Хати Шива - Шива разрушитель. Нава - последний. Т.е. получается грубый перевод:- Новый/молодой Шива Разрушитель Последний. Это случайно не предупреждение о предсказанных последних деньках?


У мантр есть одна особенность: они обычно используются без перевода, т.к. важен не смысл, но звучание или произношение.
Однако самого по себе безмысленного/пассивного повторения мантры бывает маловато (ведь основное назначение мантры -- прекратить поток мусорных мыслей, т.к. ум не может думать одновременно две мысли). Нужна ещё конкретная практика...




> В осознанном сновидении у меня был вопрос как получить мудрость, на что мне была дана, как я понимаю, мантра. Я сразу же вернулся в тело, чтобы не забыть и записать услышанное.


Если речь идёт о следовании Шиве (т.е. если Вы -- шиваист), то и обретаемая таким образом мудрость будет весьма специфической: шиваистской.
Буддийская же мудрость -- другого качества. О ней есть много в соотв. текстах: в суттах или сутрах.

----------


## Андрей Леонидович

> Как развивать мудрость, нужно спрашивать у наставника, а фантазии из сновидений - просто отпустить.


Поверьте, сновидения - это лучший наставник, надо просто научиться их понимать.




> Если речь идёт о следовании Шиве (т.е. если Вы -- шиваист)


Я не отношу себя ни к какой конфессии. Мой путь, это путь познания мира через движение, через медитации. Я преподаю Вин Чун (AWCA) и Нейгун. Кому интересна данная тема, приходите на занятия в Москве, Балашихе, Владивостоке. www.wch.ru

Тема закрыта.

Ещё раз всем спасибо за помощь!

С уважением, Sifu Андрей Ерилов.

----------

